# New Halloween Music!



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I just want to let you guys know that I compose Halloween music and I just released my first album. I am also trying to gather a fan base as well, so please check it out here on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Versethirteen?feature=mhum

Or, you can check out my website @: www.verse13.info
Thanks guys!


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice!!!!

I love new scary stuff, sounds good so far, too bad as its too late for this year, but there is always next year!

Sounds promising from the 3 I heard!!! VERY talented!!!

Love the darker stuff! 





OH ALMOST FORGOT.........................WELCOME!!!!!!


----------

